# Canada Vaccine Requirement



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Just read on ESPN that Canada is planning to lift vaccination requirements at the end of September. Still requires the prime ministers signature.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Schatty said:


> Just read on ESPN that Canada is planning to lift vaccination requirements at the end of September. Still requires the prime ministers signature.


Loosing money...they should have never put one in place


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Cautiously optimistic. There's hope yet for me to get a fishing trip up north.

Not worth getting the jab for, though.

Heck, I don't even have a passport. Shows how many years since I've been in Canada... No desire to go to any other country. I wouldn't want to go to Canada except for some pike and walleye.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Will never spend another penny in that country. Between the taxes, the endearing French Canadians, and their Communistic Prime Minister, I’ll pass!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Love me some Canada but just got to be too much, feel for the residents and other property owners though


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I understand everyone's angst. I for one though will be heading back if, in fact, the vaccine requirement actually is rescinded. I have tried to replicate our trips up north with trips to Minnesota, western new york and northern michigan but it just doesn't feel the same. The camp we go to has certainly fallen on hard times with lost revenue the past 3 years. I hope they can get a full camp next summer and start to recover.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

The land of Pierre Castro!


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I had a blast fishing on lake of the woods this summer. Spent two weeks catching muskies. It was perfect


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

In December of 2019 I sent a nonrefundable deposit of $300.00 to the place my group has been going to for many many years, our trip has been pushed to June of 2023, I hope the requirement is lifted. Went to Rainey Lake Minnesota, fall of 2020, and it just wasn't the same.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have been to Canada in years past before covid.
IMO, Canada has fallen into the category of...
...sometimes the cost is greater than the reward.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I make my own Canadian bacon so no need to go, wife owns 49.5 acres near Wawa.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Schatty said:


> Just read on ESPN that Canada is planning to lift vaccination requirements at the end of September. Still requires the prime ministers signature.


My brother and i have been there three times this year.Crossing border no big deal,we stay in a farm house in Michelsbay.There are 14 members of this fishing and duck hunters club.I pay $300 and go as many times as i want.This part of saintclair is an great place to fish in the lake or rivers and back water.We fish for bass but also walleye,white bass,pike and muskie.The drive is 6hrs from south eastern ohio.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

willy heft said:


> My brother and i have been there three times this year.Crossing border no big deal,we stay in a farm house in Michelsbay.There are 14 members of this fishing and duck hunters club.I pay $300 and go as many times as i want.This part of saintclair is an great place to fish in the lake or rivers and back water.We fish for bass but also walleye,white bass,pike and muskie.The drive is 6hrs from south eastern ohio.


Do they need more members?


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Do they need more members?


I can put you on the waiting list and as people drop out you will be contacted.I was on the list for 5years before i got in.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Fishing report?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Have been to Canada in years past before covid.
> IMO, Canada has fallen into the category of...
> ...sometimes the cost is greater than the reward.


yea.... Canada can pretty much suck it.


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

bigalboner said:


> You guys are amazing. There would be no angst if you just got the shot!!! I only missed one year of my annual trip and could care less if the rest of our group refuses to be vaccinated. It is well within Canada's rights to prohibit you anti-vaxxers from bringing Covid into their country. If you don't want to be vaccinated you can simply stay your arse in the US.


Covid is already in their country! That and the "Vaccine" doesn't keep you from getting it nor from spreading it. So what alleged benefits to others does getting the shot provide? None! If you want to keep getting the shots, boosters, etc... go ahead. But don't push that on the rest of us for no additional benefit to anyone else. If you took your dog into the vet for 3 rabies shots in less than a year and it still got rabies.... you better be asking some questions!


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

More musky for me!


----------



## Hammerdrill (Mar 22, 2017)

They are canceling all COVID requirements starting October 1.


----------

